
OSHA slaps Amazon for not reporting job injuries - smacktoward
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/osha-slaps-amazon-for-not-reporting-job-injuries/
======
kafkaesq
_Amazon has had a litany of labor issues and complaints related to conditions
at its warehouses. One temporary worker was crushed to death in late 2013
after getting stuck between a conveyor system while sorting packages in
Avenel, New Jersey._

Lest we forget: that would be 57 year old father of 4, grandfather of 7 Ronald
Smith, of Irvington, NJ:

[http://www.nj.com/middlesex/index.ssf/2013/12/worker_crushed...](http://www.nj.com/middlesex/index.ssf/2013/12/worker_crushed_to_death_at_amazon_identified_as_grandfather_from_irvington.html)

In which context the %7,000 "slap" issued to Amazon for continued violations
at the same facility is nothing short of laughable.

